# Sido: Er hat schon eine neue Flamme - Charlotte Engelhardt!



## beachkini (7 Mai 2012)

​
Na, das ging aber fix. Erst vor wenigen Tagen wurde bekannt, dass zwischen Sido (31) und seiner Doreen (25) alles aus ist. *Die Beziehung zerbrach nach sieben gemeinsamen Jahren.* Doreen postete einen Kommentar auf ihrer Facebook-Seite, worauf sich auch Sido öffnete und erklärte, dass es zwischen den beiden einfach nicht mehr passte.

Nun sieht es aber ganz so aus, als hätte der Rapper schon eine neue, schöne Blondine an seiner Seite. Denn nachdem die letzten beiden Tage auf einigen Portalen gemunkelt wurde, ob Sido nicht vielleicht sogar eine Affäre mit Gabby (22) von Queensberry habe, sprechen Schnappschüsse, die in Berlin aufgenommen wurden, eine ganz andere Sprache*. Der frisch Getrennte schlenderte nämlich gestern mit Moderatorin Charlotte Engelhardt (33) durch die Straßen des Bezirks Prenzlauer Berg.* Dabei wirkten die zwei sehr vertraut, hielten Händchen und genossen den Tag bei einem Spaziergang mit Charlottes Hündchen. Und gegenüber der Bild hat Sido sogar schon zugegeben, dass er und die Blondine ein Paar sind: „J*a. Aber es ist alles noch sehr frisch. Mehr möchte ich dazu nicht sagen.*“

Natürlich wünschen wir Sido für seine neue Beziehung alles Gute, doch es ist fraglich, wie Doreen zu dieser Sache steht. Immerhin musste sie gerade erst mit der Trennung klarkommen. Den Ex nun schon wieder mit einer neuen Flamme zu sehen, ist mit Sicherheit nicht einfach. (promiflash.de)


----------



## Chamser81 (7 Mai 2012)

Leider die Weiber alle an Geschmacksverirrung?!


----------



## Black Sun (7 Mai 2012)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Leider die Weiber alle an Geschmacksverirrung?!



sieht so aus damit is sie bei mir unten durch


----------



## Punisher (7 Mai 2012)

Sido ist zu beneiden


----------



## Profi (7 Mai 2012)

Nur ein Fake!!!


----------



## laika84 (10 Mai 2012)

Da war die davor aber besser...


----------



## JayP (16 Mai 2012)

Ich dachte Sidolins neue Flamme heißt Bullshidto


----------



## jujuew (22 Mai 2012)

Sehr nice :thumbup:


----------

